

Microsoft: I'm a PC, and Kinect open-source drivers were my idea - Garbage
http://www.engadget.com/2010/11/20/microsoft-im-a-pc-and-kinect-open-source-drivers-were-my-idea/

======
wccrawford
If they -really- wanted people to take advantage of the Kinect on PCs, they
wouldn't have just failed to protect it. They'd have written and released
official drivers. They obviously weren't hard to make.

Edit: That isn't to downplay the accomplishment of those who made the drivers.
But if someone could do it in days without any idea of the official design,
someone with that design could do it even quicker and better.

